

Offer HN: free usability report for your iOS app - zan2434

Hi, I&#x27;m Zain, founder of Watchsend (YC S13). We make software that helps iOS developers learn how their users interact with their apps by recording user videos.<p>I&#x27;ll meet with you (in person if you&#x27;re in the Bay Area, online otherwise), get you set up with Watchsend, watch hours of user videos for you, and help you improve your app&#x27;s usability based on what I find.<p>You just need to email me at zain@watchsend.com to get started.
======
ctruman
Awesome offer! Thanks for helping the community! I will be reaching out to
you!

------
tonydiv
This looks awesome. I will definitely take you up on that offer!

How is the video actually recorded? Do you then compress it and send it to the
web service?

